# Work Experience Reference Letter



## sheetaljain (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi,

My current organization will not provide work experience reference letter with duties and responsibilities info. what other documentary evidence can i produce to prove my work experience?

My friend had submitted his work experience on Rs. 100 stamp paper for Australia immigration. Can I submit this similar document for Canada immigration?

Thanks,
Sheetal


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

What kind of two-bit companies exist over there that cannot provide a simple letter?


----------



## binny318 (Jul 19, 2012)

is it necessary to submit work exp letter for canada, i checked with one consultant in Delhi, he was saying for canada it is not required..


----------

